# Looking for a book...



## zorcarepublic (May 10, 2005)

...this has been nagging at me for a while.

The book is a spoof of Star Trek, encompassing both TOS and TNG series--the captain of one vessel cannot say the word "engage" D) and the second vessel has two officers who try to outdo each other by eating the most disgusting foods from the Klingon-esque officers cuisine...

I can't remember any more than that, unfortunately...


----------



## The Master™ (May 10, 2005)

That soooooooooo rings bells... I shall have to check through my extensive library, 'cos I think I have it...


----------



## Leto (May 10, 2005)

Could it be this one : _How much for just the planet ?_http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0671038591/102-4352652-5541754?v=glance


----------



## dwndrgn (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like Leto could be right, here's a working link:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0671038591/qid=1115770229/sr=2-1/ref=pd_bbs_b_2_1/104-9010305-7381512


----------

